
Why Our Super Bowl Ad Failed – Cards Against Humanity - danpalmer
https://medium.com/@CardsAgainstHumanity/why-our-super-bowl-ad-failed-2af66e6a976c#.pthrp72nt
======
omarchowdhury
I'm sure they'll do just fine as the deciphering of the ad goes viral.

------
monk_e_boy
Is this a joke? Or did they really show that advert?

~~~
TheArcane
It's a joke.

~~~
Jaruzel
I'm not American, so wouldn't have seen the advert, but a simple Google search
for 'Superbowl potato ad' yields a lot of big sites talking about it.

My opinion, for what it's worth: This is a clever viral marketing stunt.

